# The Happy Couple



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Here is a pic of Pete (hen, on nest) and George, my happy trouble-making couple. A little later this afternoon, I will post some additional comments about their rowdy behavior toward my third pijjie, Samantha. Nothing too bad, but they chase Samantha from time to time. I think George is a bit of a playboy, as he sits in a second nest in the room and coos/moans for Samantha ... and I think Pete chases Samantha out some bit of jealousy. As some of you have said -- nothing like a bit of pijjie drama


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Derrick, that is a cute couple. I really love how George is looking at you taking his picture. Both of them look healthy and happy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute photo and lovely birds, Derrick! I can imagine that there are some pigeon antics taking place every now and then with Samantha being an "extra" female.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOLOL! That is just the cutest picture, the look on his face is priceless.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That is really cute! George is looking like "DO YOU MIND". Very nice looking birds.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Derrick,

I can't believe either one are trouble makers as they have such sweet and loveable faces!

Yes, pigeons seem to adapt to circumstances, and males will usually accept another hen as mate if needs be. The hen to male ratio is definitely in his favor!

Adorable pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Now look at those adorable faces. How could anybody think that they are trouble makers.
Lovely pic.

Reti


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I am sooo glad you posted this as I am also encountering a male pigeon, mated for seven years, dabbling with another female... and he even did so in front of his WIFE!!! I was horrified for her, him, and the "other" woman!!! So glad to truly understand this is what pigeon men sometimes do... ugh. Cute photo! (regardless)


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks all for the kind words. I absolutely adore my pigeons, even when they're misbehaving. They've come a long way since rescue. George had a bad case of coccidiosis and salmonella, but recovered well in a few weeks, save his paralyzed leg for which the vet has not been able to find an explanation. Pete and Samantha were both attacked by cats, and have recovered well considering the damage of the bites. Pete used to be very sweet to me -- I was her "mate" before she paired up w/ George. I used to get coos and kisses from her ... now I get grouses and threatened wing slaps unless I come bearing peanuts 

As Terry said, and Treesa said before, sometimes three is not company when the third is a second hen. Pete and George have a habit of chasing poor Samantha around their room. I break up the chasing, and always make sure that Samantha is not being harrassed and stressed badly by Pete and George. At first I thought it was Pete and George being territorial pigeons, trying to protect or expand what they think of as their territory.

However, lately I'm beginning to believe that I have a little love triangle. I created a second nest that was supposed to be for Samantha, but George now hops into the nest and begins moaning and cooing. He and Pete have eggs together in the first nest. After awhile, Pete will hop out of her nest and fly over to George, and he becomes quiet, then usually leaves the nest and flies back to the area around their nest. Samantha does not join him in the nest, but will join him in cooing every now and then.

What has really thrown me is that I've noticed that Pete chases after Samantha only if Samantha comes too close to Pete's nest, or if Pete sees Samantha too close to George. George, on the other hand, roo-koo-koos and dances as he chases Samantha, and on one occasion even angrily pecked (bit) at Pete as she chased Samantha. After Pete chases Samantha away from George, Pete will "bill" (kiss) w/ George -- but she has to initiate the billing kiss by essentially grabbing George by the beak.

This rambunctious behavior has left me puzzled somewhat, but I've come to my conclusion that George is being a playboy, Pete is protecting her man, and Samantha just wants to hang with the other pijjies in the room. Oy! I'm keeping my eyes on them as the drama unfolds ... and hoping to get Samantha a mate in the near future.

I'll post some more pix a little later ...


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

So confusing with the Pete name Derrick, but I follow!!! and do get Samantha a man of her own!!! My Hey Bonnie and Hey Roosevelt are a seven year old couple I have just acquired. Hey-zle too. She and Roosevelt have not spent much time together, just about a week, and the confusion began! I now have Hey-zle locked up inside my sunroom with another male pigoen Hey Jude in hopes that something will blossom between the two of them! That Kiss you speak of usually precedes the mating ritual!!! How will George manage two nests with eggs to sit on??? It would mean he never had time off the nest!!! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cricket -- Love the "Hey" names for your pigeons. I have tried a few different strategies to lessen the tension in the pigeon room. I have sat in the room w/ the pijjies and played the role of Samantha's mate and protector, I have had Samantha join me in the living room to watch TV ... but George is a boisterous and relentless male sometimes! I'm reminded of a funny situation one of the members -- feel like it was AZ Whitefeather -- where one of the male pijjies took a flower from his and his mate's nest and offered it to another hen in another nest -- whoops!

As for the "Pete" name -- you probably guessed that I guessed wrong on the sex when I rescued her


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Derrick,

I think it is all part of the survival of the species too. They are merely acting out their role in life, as to either hen or male, they will mate..and take on more mates, if the ratio between hen and male is off.

It is really just that simple. They can still ncrease the population, and even more, if the male takes two wives because there is not another one around, no problem.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Love your picture Derrick. Thanks for sharing it with us.  
Don't pigeons have the best facial expressions? Gotta love 'em.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Derrick, you could always call Pete, "Patricia" to avoid male/female gender confusion. Mmmm, on second thought, MAYBE THAT's why your 3 are acting the way they are - gender confusion with their names!! Only teasing. GEORGE sure knows who's WHO!

Yes, you DO have a menage a trois! Even IF you get another male, well, HOPEFULLY all will go well...but, be prepared for _possible_ - ah - nest hopping!   

BTW, I think you were correct about AZWhitefeather and her flower bearing bird!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Hah! Yes, Treesa, I know they are acting out their roles in nature. I feel for Pete a little, as this is her first mate (other than me in the pre-George days), and now she's dealing w/ his wandering coos  Nevertheless, I apparently raised a good strong hen who is not willing to let her mate go w/o a fight. She is quick to action, hopping out of the nest and planting an aggressive billing kiss on George, who tries to squirm away but w/o success. She lays a big one on George as if to say "Just remember, you're mine mister!" This morning, she also gave George a good scolding and made him sit on the nest while she flew around and ate peanuts with me.

Squeaks -- You are too funny. As I think about getting a mate for Samantha, I've also thought about the fact that a new bird/mate could also increase the chaos and drama in the pijjie room.

As for the flower bearing bird -- I seem to recall it being Cindy's (AZ Whitefeather) cute gray checked male named Frank, who took a pink or red flower from his nest to another hen's nest. I remember chuckling at the story as well as the photos. I believe Frank had the same look on his face the George has when Pete catches him flirting -- "What? Am I doing something wrong?"

One more thing, Maggie -- I love your saying in your signature. It's true, I have not met a pijjie that I did not love.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

dekebrent said:


> George is a boisterous and relentless male sometimes! *I'm reminded of a funny situation one of the members -- feel like it was AZ Whitefeather -- where one of the male pijjies took a flower from his and his mate's nest and offered it to another hen in another nest -- whoops*!





mr squeaks said:


> BTW, *I think you were correct about AZWhitefeather and her flower bearing bird*!


Great memory Derrick. 
Yep, it was Frank. He took the pink flower* out* of Jessica's nest & put it *in* Sadie's nest, then watched over it like a hawk.  
I guess he felt since he worked so hard getting it from one nest to the other he had a right to guard it.  

Cindy


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Derrick, Your pijjies are beautiful. I have what you call a playboy too. He has his woman, but wants to go visit another, he's bad but very sweet.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, wondering if these philandering male pijies are getting too many Hemp seeds!!

Heck! I thought those seeds were for energy (and they are, all right!! ). I THEN found out that they do - ah - more! 

I couldn't figure out - (until I was informed on this site) - WHY Mr. Squeaks began paying me a LOT MORE attention!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I don't remember seeing that picture. It is so beautiful. He is showing total concentration - or - daring one of the others to bother it. Great picture.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Derrick, great pics of your pijies. Really cute!!

Cindy, I love that pic of Frank with the pink flower. I hope Jessica didn't get too jealous!

Lindi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, I was just about to write that the original picture on here should win cutest pigeon picture ever, when I see the one with the flower and now I'm stumped. I've never seen cuter pictures, not even of kittens! There, I said it!!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

*New Picture*

Maryjane, I still remember laughing at the picture of Frank and his flower. And thanks to all for the kind words about Pete & George. They are a hilarious couple. Later, I will post a picture of Pete preening George during his moult a couple months ago. But here is a picture of George (top) and Samantha (bottom) ... Samantha appears to be asking George to knock off his boisterous pijjie yoga exercises


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cute pics there, Derrick!

Have George tell Sam that Yoga exercises are NOT boisterous but veeerrryy relaxing! Sam could benefit with some strrrrrr...etch....ing herself!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks -- Yoga is relaxing, but not the way George the Cantakerous practices  First there's a slow wing spread, followed by some roo-koo-koo-ing as if to say "look at me!" Then there's the leg stretches, followed by by another bout of roo-koo-koo-ing. The second batch of chatter is usually accompanied by some good strutting back and forth on the ledge above Samantha. George is a great performer -- I always enjoy his "yoga" show.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

dekebrent said:


> Mr. Squeaks -- Yoga is relaxing, but not the way George the Cantakerous practices  First there's a slow wing spread, followed by some roo-koo-koo-ing as if to say "look at me!" Then there's the leg stretches, followed by by another bout of roo-koo-koo-ing. The second batch of chatter is usually accompanied by some good strutting back and forth on the ledge above Samantha. George is a great performer -- I always enjoy his "yoga" show.


I stand corrected! LOL  

Squeaks can teach dancing...George can teach Yoga. Then, there is Dudley and his expertise with Jingle Bell Balls. I think we could start a studio - owners have to practice WITH their birds! LOL


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

awww, the most adorable picture i've seen in a long time...it makes me want so badly to get Winnie a mate of his own.


----------

